# My map of Arator



## Flemming Hansen (Dec 30, 2012)

First novel is nearing completion, so I've begun making maps to include in the book.
This is a full-size map, which is going to get cropped for each chapter. 

But if there is anything that bugs you, please let me know. 

Cheers 







Fullsize Link


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Dec 30, 2012)

If that's not ridiculously awesome i don't know what is! looks well populated with lots of wilderness in between, great for adventuring!  The only criticism that I have is that some of the names are a little difficult to read because of the background. if you could removed the terrain that appears between the letters then I think you're in great shape.


----------



## Mountain Bard (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks very nice.  I've recently been working on a map for my novel as well.  My problem is that everytime I think I have it down, I get some new ideas and my map just seems to keep expanding.


----------



## SpellcraftQuill (Jan 1, 2013)

It's inspiring me to do a map of my own. Good map even though Arator seems small to me. Did you use any specific software for this map?


----------



## Flemming Hansen (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello again, I'm sorry for the late reply. 



Fluffypoodel said:


> If that's not ridiculously awesome i don't know what is! looks well populated with lots of wilderness in between, great for adventuring!  The only criticism that I have is that some of the names are a little difficult to read because of the background. if you could removed the terrain that appears between the letters then I think you're in great shape.


Thank you for the wonderful comment. I'll try to look into the text. Should be an easy fix. 



Mountain Bard said:


> Looks very nice.  I've recently been working on a map for my novel as well.  My problem is that everytime I think I have it down, I get some new ideas and my map just seems to keep expanding.


Hehe, I have the same problem when writing.



SpellcraftQuill said:


> It's inspiring me to do a map of my own. Good map even though Arator seems small to me. Did you use any specific software for this map?


Arator is a bit small - only about 800 miles in hight. I'm currently working on the entire continent, which fills roughly 7500x5000 miles. Though, I won't go into the same detail.
As for your question: I use Campaign Cartographer 3 for drawing the map, putting in cities, mountains, etc. However, the text is done in Photoshop, since I like PS's workflow better.


----------



## The Writer's Realms (Jan 2, 2013)

That is an awesome map! I tried Campaign Cartographer once. I tried to make a bare-bones map like that too, but I couldn't figure out how. : P


----------



## Flemming Hansen (Jan 3, 2013)

The Writer's Realms said:


> That is an awesome map! I tried Campaign Cartographer once. I tried to make a bare-bones map like that too, but I couldn't figure out how. : P


Thank you for the comment 
There are actually some good tutorials on youtube. Introduction
Take note of the workflow. Also, try to keep it simple. In my first attempt I stacked mountains upon mountains and it looked like crap. Try following this mapping guide: CC3-Mapping-Guide

Cheers


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow! It looks professional. I'm curious about the history and adventures which will took place there. However, there's a thing. The isle seems to be open to the ocean. No ship could be anchored on free waters. I don't know exactly what have you imagined, i don't know the story and the world well. If it is like a continent you should consider creating a bay or something. That's what i always thought, yet I am no sailor and know nothing about seafaring! 

btw, should I come up with my own novel i know who'll be drawing the maps. :>


----------



## Flemming Hansen (Jan 14, 2013)

joe said:


> Wow! It looks professional. I'm curious about the history and adventures which will took place there. However, there's a thing. The isle seems to be open to the ocean. No ship could be anchored on free waters. I don't know exactly what have you imagined, i don't know the story and the world well. If it is like a continent you should consider creating a bay or something. That's what i always thought, yet I am no sailor and know nothing about seafaring!
> 
> btw, should I come up with my own novel i know who'll be drawing the maps. :>


Thanks for the comment Joe, and sorry for the late reply.

About the map, I was thinking something like at mixture of England and perhaps Chile. Like England, there are many cliffs, though the Aratorian cliffs are made of Granite rather than sandstone and lime. Odver is a major port city, and is one of the greatest engineering archievements in the entire continent.

I got a map of the entire continent, but it's not as detailed and pretty since it's mostly for personal use.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...17389110.65263.314192888685063&type=1&theater


----------



## Catharsis (Jan 15, 2013)

Very well done map in my opinion, the program you used seems to be very clean and sharp. In all honesty, the continent reminds me generally of Europe! I'm not sure if you were intending to mimic that at all, but thats the first thing which came to mind when I saw it in its entirety.


----------



## Flemming Hansen (Jan 18, 2013)

Catharsis said:


> Very well done map in my opinion, the program you used seems to be very clean and sharp. In all honesty, the continent reminds me generally of Europe! I'm not sure if you were intending to mimic that at all, but thats the first thing which came to mind when I saw it in its entirety.



Thank you. In fact my main idea was to use Europe as a mind map. Some of the names are actually modified anagrams like: Ancert = France (f became a t), Aris = Paris - p, Odver = Dover, MorÃ© = Rome. etc. But as I progressed further into the story I needed something more than a mindmap, so I made a crude drawing on which I build my world. I made the maps based on that drawing. 

Cheers


----------



## Geldor (Feb 17, 2013)

What is the name of your novel?


----------



## D4RKM4K3R (Feb 19, 2013)

This is honestly Fantastic! the Layout of everything the locations the map symbols themselves and especially the names are unique 0_0 great stuff man! great stuff!


----------



## Jessquoi (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone recommend hand-drawing maps?


----------



## Asura Levi (Mar 18, 2013)

You just remember of when I used to play with Campaign Cartographer (with its really high learn curve).

I also used to do hand-draw maps, they are as hard as using programs, maybe harder, and it make you feel blood damn proud of yourself, so Jessquoi, I would recommend hand-draw maps.


----------



## Lathar (Mar 22, 2013)

That's a lovely map.


----------



## Lucas (Mar 22, 2013)

It disturbs me somewhat that most places have English name while the capital has a Non-English name. But I guess it is your aesthetic feel to it.


----------



## ThomasCardin (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful map. I will repeat what's been said about the eligibility of the lettering, but beyond that, the map is gorgeous.


----------

